# Smoking some Whitefish Tomorrow



## inno (Mar 10, 2016)

Elderly gentleman up the road from me made me an offer I couldn't refuse. He brought me 8 Whitefish fillets and said if I smoked 'em I can keep half! He has a sister in the nursing home who will be 98 this year and apparently she really perked up when he mentioned it.

It's been years (maybe 20 or more) since I smoked any fish of any kind. I smoke other things and have a MES 30 with an Amazin and another cold smoke generator that I built myself.

I've put the fillets in a roasting pan in the fridge with coarse (pickling) salt between the layers of fish. Put them in around noon today. Tomorrow morning I'll rinse them well with cold water, leave them out for an hour or two then my plan is to smoke them at 150° or so using maple. I've looked at a few salmon smoking posts and it looks like many people brine with some spices etc. which I never used to do, just salt. I do make a baste of simply brown sugar and water which I brush on every 45 min to an hour of smoking.

Anything I'm missing here?


----------



## jasper7 (Mar 11, 2016)

I've never smoked whitefish, just salmon.  My brine has salt, brown sugar & garlic powder, but salmon has a stronger flavor.  If your recipe has worked for you before, I'd say stick with what works.  Sometimes simpler is better, good luck with the smoke.


----------

